# Huntaway / Boarder Collie Cross



## tonipeel (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, I have a 13 month old Huntaway / Boarder Collie cross. In the last month she has started trying to herd everything especially small dogs and the problem is she has started snapping at their faces to get them to move. It is very upsetting and I have tried stopping her but nothing to date has helped, in fact it seems to me as though she is actually getting more aggressive. Please Help Me as I fear the alternative is to find her a new home on a farm.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there, it sounds like there are a couple of issues here - one being the nipping/herding and one being the aggression...

I think it might benefit you to meet with a behaviourist, especially if it is already at the point where you feel like it needs to be sorted or you will have to think of rehoming.

Have a look on here to see if you can find one locally:

APBC Members by Region | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors
CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers

They both only use non-aversive methods to help you and your dog.

Regarding the herding, it is a self-reinforcing behaviour, so unfortunately the more it happens, the more she will want to do it. For now, until you can see someone, it would be best to manage the situation so she is never in a position to be able to pratice the herding...so maybe use a long line and a harness so she can still run around but you have some control.

How is her general obedience? Can you usually recall her but when she is in herding mode she ignores commands?

Is this your first experience with a herding breed? It is stronger in some than others and it can be quite difficult - but it is by no means impossible to successfully change the behaviour, so good luck. Please keep us posted on how you get on.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I agree with Katie's advice regarding seeing a behaviourist.

I think it's very risky to try and diagnose a problem such as the one you have descrbed on an internet forum. A professional needs to SEE the behaviour.

It sounds to me that there is definately some herding behaviour at play here- possibly aggression but for obvious reasons it is very difficult to say without seeing the behaviour- only a decent behaviourist can help you on that one.

In the meantime, do not expose the dog to situations where she will be likely to perform the behaviour as this will only reinforce it. As Katie mentioned, keeping her on a long line would be a good way of allowing her to some freedom but ensuring that you can control interactions she has with other dogs/problematic situations.

If you see a situation that may arise that you feel she will be unable to deal with (and will resort to the herding/snapping behaviour)- remove her and yourself from it.

I have a few questions about her:

How long have you had her for?

Have you done any training with her? If so what?

How often is she exercised daily and for how long?

Does she get mental stimulation? How? How much?

What is she fed on?

Has she been spayed? Has she had her first season yet?

Behaviourist wise I would echo Katie recommendations of the APBC and COAPE behaviourists.

The APDT are also very good:
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK

Whereabouts in the country are you based? Someone may be able to recommend a decent behaviourist.

Best of luck and keep us updated


----------



## tonipeel (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks alot for your advice. On her own, with no outside influence she is extreamly obedient. She will follow verbal commands to the word, however when another dog is around you really got to coach her to follow commands, but more than 1 dog and thats it, no chance of getting her to do anything. The herding is mainly with small dogs and so is the snapping at their faces when they dont respond to her. I will try and get hold of a proffessional and see what advise they have. Once again, thanks alot.


----------



## tonipeel (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, 

I have had her since she was 2 weeks old as her mother rejected the whole litter and they were going to be destroyed. We play ball daily and go to the dog park everyday for about 1 hour. She loves playing with her Kong and spends alot of time in the house with me. We then go for walks around the neighbourhood, but not everyday and not at any set time.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

She could potentially benefit from a little more exercise if some days she just has the hour at the dog park - maybe even a couple of short walks with you round the neighbourhood on lead etc?

Also one of the biggest things with a breed like this is mental stimulation - so you need to do training/stimulating games with her that make her think (rather than just play ball for instance). This will then tire her out aswell but also 'give her a job to do' without the need for her to find one for herself!

However, as said, as you are worried there might be aggression issues etc, I think it would be best that you dont change anything much at the moment (other than to prevent her herding via a long line etc) until you have spoken to a professional who can come and observe the behaviour...

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## tonipeel (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, Thankz a million and I will keep you in the loop.


----------

